# Share your collection



## Brando_fish (May 25, 2015)

Hey all, 
Just looking for some inspiration. 
Wishing to upgrade my current reptile collection, I was wondering whether you could all contribute and tell me yours?
Photos would be fantastic 

My current collection consists of
2x Central Netted Dragons 
1x Central Bearded Dragon 
2x Smooth Knob tail gecko 
1x Short neck Murray turtle 

Any response is greatly appreciated
Cheers Brando


----------



## Herpo (May 25, 2015)

Male Intergrade Carpet Python
View attachment 314783


----------



## princessparrot (May 25, 2015)

2 shinglebacks, three Eastern water dragons, an eastern blue tongue, a woma python and a children's python.

want: a green tree python, a green tree snake, slaty grey snake, olive python, black headed python, rough scaled python, another woma python, another eastern blue tongue,a jeweled gecko, boydes forest dragons, a rainforest scorpion and a green tree frog


----------



## baker (May 25, 2015)

1 x Spotted black
1 x Eastern brown
1 x Northern death adder
1 x Keelback
1 x Bredli
1 x Cunningham
2 x Pink tongues
2 x Dark bar sided skinks

Cheers Cameron


----------



## Brando_fish (May 25, 2015)

princess parrot - do you keep your shinglebacks inside in an indoor enclosure or in an outdoor pit? 
Also great collection - Jeweled geckoes aren't that common in the pet trade and would be an awesome addition - Thanks 

Herpo - Cheers for the replay, however I am having some trouble accessing your photo 

Cameron - Sounds good I really like your collection are death adders that common - do you need a higher category licence or permit to keep them and if possible I would love to see a photo of your Cunningham and Pinktounges 

Thanks for the replies overall, and keep them coming 
Cheers 
Brando


----------



## baker (May 25, 2015)

Death adder species are some of the more commonly kept elapid species. Pretty easy to find them for sale. It varies from state to state but all require a higher category license to keep elapid species.
Here is an old photo of one of my pink tongues. 


My computers stuffing up so I can not be bothered to try and upload any new images. 
If this link works it will have more of my old pictures on it for you including the cunningham http://s1213.photobucket.com/

Cheers Cameron


----------



## princessparrot (May 25, 2015)

Brando_fish said:


> princess parrot - do you keep your shinglebacks inside in an indoor enclosure or in an outdoor pit?
> Also great collection - Jeweled geckoes aren't that common in the pet trade and would be an awesome addition - Thanks
> 
> Herpo - Cheers for the replay, however I am having some trouble accessing your photo
> ...


They are currently inside but I'm starting to consider moving them outside since I am planning on building an enclosure outside for my blue tongue and water dragons(they're currently babies) and they have gotten so big!


with keeping the deadly venomous snakes I know you need a class 5 license in nsw not sure about other states though and I know death adders are actually fairly common and easy to get hold of. I think pilbara pythons and southern cross reptiles use to sell them, not sure if they still do or not though. 
I was thinking of getting one in the future once but I'm not to sure...


----------



## Yogi (May 26, 2015)

In NSW death adders are class 4 along with mulgas and a few other highly venomous snake class 5 is reserved for the truely deadly taipans eastern, browns, and the ever so aggressive rough scale.
Its not as simple but in NSW you are required to hold each lic after your basic for a year before you can upgrade.

Anyway.
Olive python
Water python 
Murray darling
Albino darwin
Coastal pythons
And a few others 

Cheers Jacob


----------



## Pirateherpss (May 26, 2015)

x1 Olive python
x1 Jungle Carpet
x2 M/F Pair of honey jungle hatchies
x2 Gippsland water dragons
x1 Lace monitor
x1 Ackie monitor
x1 Black headed monitor
x2 pygmy beardies

(After recently downsizing a sh.t load which included..)

x3 bredli breeding trio
x1 hypo bredli
x1 Murray darling
x2 jungle pair
x2 central beardie pair
x2 pygmy beardie pair
x1 coastal x diamond

- - - Updated - - -



Brando_fish said:


> Hey all,
> Just looking for some inspiration.
> Wishing to upgrade my current reptile collection, I was wondering whether you could all contribute and tell me yours?



Glad you created this thread. I really needed to keep track of what I actually owned haha


----------



## Smurf (May 26, 2015)

Pirateherpss said:


> Glad you created this thread. I really needed to keep track of what I actually owned haha


Haha, me too.... Just redid my signature to reflect our upsize


----------



## Von.Bombe (May 26, 2015)

Male intergrated Carpet python  View attachment 314791
View attachment 314792


----------



## Herpo (May 26, 2015)

Brando_fish said:


> Herpo - Cheers for the replay, however I am having some trouble accessing your photo


Oh, well it's my profile pic to. He's very photogenic.


----------



## Rocket (May 26, 2015)

One of my jewelled geckos.


----------



## princessparrot (May 26, 2015)

Rocket said:


> One of my jewelled geckos.


I'd love one of them. They would probably have to be my favourite gecko


----------



## manimal (May 26, 2015)

1 pair of Bearded dragons 
1 pair of Central netted dragon 
A trio of Arcoona rock dragons 
1 pair of Ridge tailed monitors 
2 Green tree frogs.

- - - Updated - - -



Smurf said:


> Haha, me too.... Just redid my signature to reflect our upsize



Hey smurf,
Got a funny feeling that you got your central netted from me.
How is he going?


----------



## Smurf (May 26, 2015)

Hey manimal, up in Lobethal? He's doing rad, still haven't found him a girlfriend though. Had an incident a few months ago that I posted a bit about after, search 'painty Mcbeardface'... He is super photogenic too


----------



## Brando_fish (May 26, 2015)

Sorry for the late reply guys, 
Thanks for the picture Cameroon (pink tongue) 
And cheers for the info about death adders (princess parrot and Cameroon and Yogi) 

Pirateherpss, I love your collection and I'm glad that this thread can help people decide on upgrades, or even make them stop and think about what reptiles they actually have in their own collection 

Rocket - THAT IS AN AMAZING JEWELED GECKO if you could please send more photos of geckos or other reptiles in your collection it would be much appreciated 

Manimal - please please could I see a picture of your central netted dragon pair and there enclosure setup as I myself have a young pair and would like to upgrade there current design within their enclosure and also I would love to see your arconna rock dragons and ridge tailed monitor in a photo would be fantastic 

Thanks for the constant input guys, the more info the better - keep sharing your collections as this is a great oppertuinity to discuss any upgrades or downsizings to your collection with fellow reptile collectors 
Cheers Brando


----------



## princessparrot (May 27, 2015)

Rocket said:


> One of my jewelled geckos.


Where did you get him/her? And how much
i love how they look like they're covered in stars( IMO anyway). If you ever have any for sale I'm in


----------



## Sean_L (May 27, 2015)

There's some for sale right now on Reptiles Down Under. Just search 'elderi'.

Not sure they're still available though.


----------



## salebrosus (May 27, 2015)

Rocket said:


> One of my jewelled geckos.



Stunning 

- - - Updated - - -

$800 minimum for hatchies - Class 2 if in NSW. Don't believe theyre on the keepers list in Canberra


----------



## Rocket (May 27, 2015)

I found the elderi in some Triodia at night.


----------



## princessparrot (May 30, 2015)

baker said:


> 1 x Spotted black
> 1 x Eastern brown
> 1 x Northern death adder
> 1 x Keelback
> ...


As much as I would love a death adder, tiger snake or red bellied black(I love them)I think I would have to lock them up and give the key to someone else until feeding time lol. I recon I'd just be to tempted to get a bit to close for my own safety


----------



## pinefamily (May 30, 2015)

In no particular order:

2 spotteds
6 MD's
4 Gammon Ranges
3 albino Darwins
2 het Darwins
2 coastals
1 jungle
2 diamonds
1 BHP
2 Mertens'
4 ackies
2 sandies (flavis)
4 EWD's
3 beardies
2 eastern water skinks
2 thicktailed gecko's

Thinking about planting a pear tree for the partridge.....


----------



## Snakewoman (May 30, 2015)

Murray Darling Carpet









Centralian Carpet








Water Python








Proserpine Coastal


----------



## Herpo (May 30, 2015)

You are good with a camera, that's for sure!


----------



## BredliFreak (May 31, 2015)

They are stunning snakes snakewoman! Like the Prossie


----------



## eipper (May 31, 2015)

We have alot......

30 sp of snake
28 sp of lizards
4 sp of turtles
5 sp of frogs 
and fresh water crocs


----------



## Snakewoman (Jun 1, 2015)

Herpo said:


> You are good with a camera, that's for sure!



Thanks 

One of the photos was taken by my mother, she has a pretty decent camera.



BredliFreak said:


> They are stunning snakes snakewoman! Like the Prossie



Thank you! The prossie has a nice nature and has finally learned to enjoy eating, she was a problem feeder and is much smaller than she should be but other than that she seems healthy and content. These days she polishes off her food faster than the others!


----------

